# Do dogs get PMS?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bitches can feel a bit off immediately before coming on. They can become a little butt shy and aggressive to males. I suppose this is a form of PMS. Until her vulva swells she is safe normally.
Eric.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Bitches can feel a bit off immediately before coming on. They can become a little butt shy and aggressive to males. I suppose this is a form of PMS. Until her vulva swells she is safe normally.
> Eric.


Yup, pretty much what Eric said.

I have to add.....she is just waaaay too cute!!!

Viking Queen


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, I am glad to hear that it is just a temporary change. Maybe she did not want anybody near her but, but when she finally did get down, she sure was checking out everyone else's but - maybe looking for a baby-daddy lol? 
She also growled at the trash collector in the park - first time I have ever heard her growl! 
This is all new to me - the only unspayed girl I had, must have been sterile, she never had a heat.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeppers, if she's like my late little girl, she's likely getting ready to go into heat. My Annabelle (not a poodle but a Toy breed) became somewhat less willing to listen to me and requests for her to do something and just was off before going into heat.

Having gone through years of pre-PMS and PMS that evenutally became extreme, I'm sympathetic .

So yes, chances are that's what's happening. Timi is SO DARLING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy definitely gets cuddlier in the days before her season - it is hard to tell with Poppy, as she is so cuddly anyway, and has only ever had one noticeable season! Once Sophy is a few days in she gets very definite about which canines she is prepared to tolerate near her, male and female, and then around day 10 starts getting very flirtatious - she and Poppy then play bitey-bitey, flirty-flirty, humpy-humpy for hours for a few days, until by day 17 it is all over for another six months. Her first season was rather messy - she now keeps herself so clean and tidy there is barely a mark anywhere - but you may want to be prepared with suitable protection, even with a toy dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, panties are ready. I just hope that she does not get bitchy with Teaka.
Not looking forward to this at all, but I am glad that I waited to spay - I have never had a poodle with this kind of muscle development ever before! Maybe partly breeding, but she has really bulked up in the last couple of months, well after the time that my previous girls were spayed. I can also see why pre-heat spay causes urinary incontinence - although I was lucky, and never had it happen, Teaka's vulva is like 1/4 the size of Timi's, and in a different position too - Teaka's cannot be seen from behind at all.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Pippi's first heat was a rollercoaster ride! She was nervous, scared and moody, then later in her cycle, wouldn't listen and forgot all training. Her second heat was MUCH easier!! However, she is always on leash when in heat and we do not go to dog parks during the 3 - 4 week period.

Another physical side effect you may notice is her mammary glands get enlarged. They do go back to normal but it takes awhile.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

No help here but I love Timis hip muscles lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Naira said:


> No help here but I love Timis hip muscles lol



I know, right? Probably why she can fly so easily lol! She even has some bulges in her forearms - never saw that in a poodle before! I am so glad that I waited, no matter how big a pain the next month will be! Will probably be her last one though, because we will not be happy about missing a month of dog park during the nicest weather of the year!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ma, he's looking at me funny, pick me up!
I think we are done with the dog park until after it is over.
Do you think we can go to the regular park when she is in season, or will she drive the leashed boys insane from a distance?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Others may disagree, but I'd imagine it's worth a try to walk Timi on leash and see how things go. If it's unpleasant you can always carry her, but I used to walk Anna on leash and it went okay. We were not in Manhattan, though, just little old SF, so ymmv; back then there were fewer dogs where we used to walk .


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> View attachment 251306
> 
> Ma, he's looking at me funny, pick me up!
> I think we are done with the dog park until after it is over.
> Do you think we can go to the regular park when she is in season, or will she drive the leashed boys insane from a distance?


Do as you have in the past. If she is upset change. Until her Vulva swells she is safe. Dogs will not normally harm a bitch at any time. She might harm them if they pester her butt.
Eric.:angel2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Do as you have in the past. If she is upset change. Until her Vulva swells she is safe. Dogs will not normally harm a bitch at any time. She might harm them if they pester her butt.
> Eric.:angel2:



She isn't enjoying it - not horrified or anything, but not having fun, so I figure why build not good associations with the dog park - might as well stay away until she is into it again.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Others may disagree, but I'd imagine it's worth a try to walk Timi on leash and see how things go. If it's unpleasant you can always carry her, but I used to walk Anna on leash and it went okay. We were not in Manhattan, though, just little old SF, so ymmv; back then there were fewer dogs where we used to walk .



I was thinking - I don't have to walk her because she is pad trained, but other dogs in the city who don't have yards have to go for walks when they are in season, right? If the other dogs going by on leash get amped up, well that is not really my problem I guess - probably not that many intact boys around anyhow. We might give it a try, we'll see...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I was thinking - I don't have to walk her because she is pad trained, but other dogs in the city who don't have yards have to go for walks when they are in season, right? If the other dogs going by on leash get amped up, well that is not really my problem I guess - probably not that many intact boys around anyhow. We might give it a try, we'll see...


When Grace was on heat in our village there was but one dog who had the needed hardware. Sadly he was only 5 in high. They had a short love affair through the fence. He still comes round when he can get out (Houdini) They are good friends. Don't take your eyes off her in public! Bitches get "wanderlust" she will bolt when you least expect it and search for a partner in crime. LOL It only takes a few seconds for some. (I had the same problem when I was a teenager) LOL
Eric:angel2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are a few places that I avoid where I know that there are entire males that get in a state, but for the most part I have very little trouble walking mine when they are in season - most males here these days seem to either have had the snip, or have no clue what it is all about, and they are not allowed out to roam at will all day. Not like 50 years ago, when we would have half a dozen follow us home and trying to climb up me as I carried the family dog out of reach, and then have them camp out hopefully in the front garden! I have read that a dog can smell the heat pheremones from up to 5 miles away, so a really, really determined one is going to be aware if you so much as open a window anyway!

I agree about keeping a close eye - and leash - on her. Sophy took off along the road outside for the first and only time during her first season, and it was terrifying. She has got much more relaxed about the whole business over the years, thank heavens. There does seem to be something about very big dogs that attracts the tinies, though - she fell head over heels for a huge, scruffy red labrador, who would certainly have been her choice of mate if ever the opportunity had arisen!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The only place that we have ever encountered unleashed dogs is Central Park (I guess that people rebel against the fact that with so much space there are zero designated dog runs, even though it is not allowed between 8:00AM - 9:00 PM, but in the parks that we go to with dog runs, dogs are 100 percent on lead outside the runs (as is Timi), so maybe in those parks...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> Pippi's first heat was a rollercoaster ride! She was nervous, scared and moody, then later in her cycle, wouldn't listen and forgot all training. Her second heat was MUCH easier!! However, she is always on leash when in heat and we do not go to dog parks during the 3 - 4 week period.
> 
> 
> 
> Another physical side effect you may notice is her mammary glands get enlarged. They do go back to normal but it takes awhile.



Did any of the personality changes last after the heat cycle was finished? A week or two before she became butt shy, I noticed that she was much less responsive to me at the dog park - I would have to say leave it or come 2-3 times before she would respond.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So we have swelling, but not all the way, and no bleeding yet. Wish she would just get it over with already!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

This too in time will pass.
Eric


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Did any of the personality changes last after the heat cycle was finished? A week or two before she became butt shy, I noticed that she was much less responsive to me at the dog park - I would have to say leave it or come 2-3 times before she would respond.


Pippi's amazing personality and 100% recall did come back but as she's matured (she's now 1.5 years old) and has experienced 2 heat cycles. She has settled down a lot, doesn't play as much, ignores or is wary of strangers but likes (respectful) children. However, she isn't a Poodle and doesn't have a playmate (yet). 

I think it's important to support them emotionally during their first heat with positive reinforcement and praise and let her know that no matter what happens, you're there to protect her. 

BTW, Pippi is an extremely clean dog, rarely ever do we see any discharge but you can see her vulva from space (when she's in heat)! 

I can't remember how old Timi is. Some dogs seem to go through a fear period where they're very sensitive and suddenly over night, the world is a very scary place.

Our puppies grow up too fast!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's an article I found about fear periods, there seems to be one between 12 and 16 months which might coincide with a heat cycle.

*Critical Periods in Your Pup's Growth*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you, that is interesting information! Timi is 15 1/2 months old now, and this will be her first, and probably last heat. I will have to see how it goes, since the next one would be in winter, I might go for a second.
I sure do hope that she does get back to her old "Queen of the dog park" self. I would not call her fearful now - she still walks down the street like she owns it, and she wants to say hello to other dogs too, she just looks horrified if the want to sniff her butt.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So she is crazy swollen, but so far no bleeding. Maybe a little discharge, because the hair seems a bit sticky. I am wondering if maybe her first heat might be a sort of "silent". That would be a relief, because she is pad trained, and although she does not use it very often, maybe every 8-10 hours, she will get up before me in the morning and use it, and I am afraid that I might wake up with a dog wearing urine soaked panties in bed with me... Unless she is smart enough to realize that she has to wait for me to take them off....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been a tad concerned about Sophy's lack of appetite over the past few days - until I counted up the weeks since she finished her heat and realised she has hit the morning sickness phase of a false pregnancy. Possibly worth being aware of for Timi in a few weeks time. Just as well it is only twice a year - imagine having PMS and morning sickness every month!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I have been a tad concerned about Sophy's lack of appetite over the past few days - until I counted up the weeks since she finished her heat and realised she has hit the morning sickness phase of a false pregnancy. Possibly worth being aware of for Timi in a few weeks time. Just as well it is only twice a year - imagine having PMS and morning sickness every month!



Well, we finally have a little blood - would this count as the first day of heat? Just wanted to know when 3 months "after" would be if I decide to spay her then.
Does Sophie have a false pregnancy every time? I sure hope that Timi doesn't.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophs only has the mildest symptoms, fortunately. It is normal for dogs, I believe - although some do take it to excess! You should be safe to count three months from today, I think - and to reckon on moderate purda for the next three weeks...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, so do dogs retain water when they are in heat? Timi's belly feels huge, and she is only peeing like two - three times a day. Last night she peed around 9:00, did not pee before bed, and then did not bother to pee until several hours after getting up this morning!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She's probably slightly bloated and gassy. Just like when us humans go through menstruation. It's no fun no matter the species.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> She's probably slightly bloated and gassy. Just like when us humans go through menstruation. It's no fun no matter the species.



Yes, she has been urping/spitting up a bit too. My poor girl. Thinking more that this will be her last one - we both miss the dog park!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, she has been urping/spitting up a bit too. My poor girl. Thinking more that this will be her last one - we both miss the dog park!



Poor baby I hope she feels better soon. We miss the dog park too, we are having a lot of nasty weather here. Is Timi going stir crazy like mine? They want to get out and run so bad!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Poor baby I hope she feels better soon. We miss the dog park too, we are having a lot of nasty weather here. Is Timi going stir crazy like mine? They want to get out and run so bad!



Timi is a pretty adaptable dog - she is happy playing indoors with Teaka, playing fetch with me, and using her fit paws. Maybe it is me who misses the park lol!


----------

